# Help with injured tad



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

Found this tad today , can only assume another azureus tad took a bite of him...
Along than separating him, what else can I do to help this little guy along.
What do you think the chances of him making it to a one-eyed frog are....

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ouch! I don't know what you should do for him. Separate any other tads, though. Tinc tads can chew on each other, as you've discovered.


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

Brutal. Has the eye been eaten off? I'd say the only thing I could think of is to make sure there are some anti-fungals/anti-bacterials in the water to prevent the wound from getting infested/infected?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's more then a territorial nip from a sibling. Either an infection is already eating away the flesh or the tad is weak (or has some other issue) and is unable to get away from the other tads. 

Keep the water clean and it may survive - we've morphed out plenty of one-eyed froglets and they learn to adapt and thrive just like the rest.

Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

If you're not already, I'd definitely be sure you're using Indian Almond leaves in the water. Methelyne Blue works too, but might be harsh on an open wound. The tadpole tea should help stave off any pending bacterial infections, though. Also, space permitting, you might want to stop raising these guys communally. I know some people do it, but I have never had good luck raising tincs communally... Good luck to you!


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

They are all separate now, and I had another smaller one with a very similar "wound".
Is the growth inhibitor thing for real? Meaning when housed together hormones can keep them from developing quickly?

What age should they pop their back legs?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

I am using Indian almond leaves


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

The tad seems to be healed up, and has sprouted the hind legs, so it's looking positive!


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

Front leg/elbow bumps are now showing, so looks like he/she may just morph oow! I'll post pics if there's anything interesting!


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Great to hear!!

Any idea whether it lost an eye??


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

This little guy was the first one to morph out! And yes, did indeed lose the right eye, but seems to be growing well eating springs!


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

Months after, despite the lack of depth perception (= two eyes), this champ is as big as any on the siblings of similar age, and has great markings on the back!


----------



## Reptilicious (Apr 13, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the little one?


----------

